# Training on an empty stomach



## Ihughes726 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi guys was wondering who trains on an empty stomach.

I get up at 5am and struggle to find myself hungry. I usually take mypre pre-workout which wakes me up a bit and prepares me for the gym. I then train at 6am for about 45mins, and then I immediately have a shake when I've finished, Instant oats and whey. Then i start work at 7:30

does anyone have any tips whether eating breakfast before or after the gym has advantages/disadvantages

cheers

ian


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

You'll be fine not having a meal before so long as you get something in PWO or intra. When looking at the potential issues for training fasted you can look at it this way. For people who train in the fed state, having fed in the previous few hours before training, an immediate PWO shake or meal has far less advantage than often claimed because they already have elevated insulin and plasma amino acids from eating before - basically their previous meal is already doing part of the job that people take their PWO for. When you train fasted however, an intra workout or PWO feed/shake becomes more beneficial because the body is running on empty. Either way though the net result is the same, provided you take in quality nutrition before or after training and, most importantly of all, get 24 hour nutrition right.

I'm like you and do not do big breakfasts easily, and when training first thing in the morning tend to go for an intra workout shake rather than force down a big breakfast beforehand.


----------



## dwnutritionandfitness (Aug 6, 2015)

dtlv said:


> You'll be fine not having a meal before so long as you get something in PWO or intra. When looking at the potential issues for training fasted you can look at it this way. For people who train in the fed state, having fed in the previous few hours before training, an immediate PWO shake or meal has far less advantage than often claimed because they already have elevated insulin and plasma amino acids from eating before - basically their previous meal is already doing part of the job that people take their PWO for. When you train fasted however, an intra workout or PWO feed/shake becomes more beneficial because the body is running on empty. Either way though the net result is the same, provided you take in quality nutrition before or after training and, most importantly of all, get 24 hour nutrition right.
> 
> I'm like you and do not do big breakfasts easily, and when training first thing in the morning tend to go for an intra workout shake rather than force down a big breakfast beforehand.


good summary


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

Have a half can of rice pudding from tescos , it is 35grams carbs and 5 grams or so of fats and protein , it takes 2/3 spoon fulls to eat only ,I find it a great source of entry pre workout and takes not even a minute to eat

got the idea from john meadows , I didn't believe it but you would get an 1hr intensive workout flat out from 35 grams of carbs , people having 150grams per workout is overkill for lifting weight


----------



## Taylor7 (Aug 10, 2015)

its not that good you burn much more calories that required, someday it can harm your health so be carefull.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

I train fasted a couple of times a week - never had any ill effect from it.

I whack a strong Coffee in and just get on with it, I quite like it TBH.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Get some powdered oats mate - 50g in about 3/4 of a pint of milk, bit of sugar to sweeten if needed, shake it, drink it down. Fills you up a fair bit, like you just had a normal bowl of oats. A personal favourite of mine if I've been vomiting and have stopped but don't quite feel like eating, even then I can still drink this stuff down without gagging and gets the ball rolling with refeeding myself, so you should be able to gulp some for breakfast no problem.


----------



## Ihughes726 (Jul 29, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Get some powdered oats mate - 50g in about 3/4 of a pint of milk, bit of sugar to sweeten if needed, shake it, drink it down. Fills you up a fair bit, like you just had a normal bowl of oats. A personal favourite of mine if I've been vomiting and have stopped but don't quite feel like eating, even then I can still drink this stuff down without gagging and gets the ball rolling with refeeding myself, so you should be able to gulp some for breakfast no problem.


Thanks for the reply bro. I have my fine oats with whey post workout I just needed something to take before because on my preworkout drink I feel like I'm gonna collapse some times!


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Taylor7 said:


> its not that good you burn much more calories that required, someday it can harm your health so be carefull.


Any evidence to suggest lifting while fasted is detrimental to ones health?

Surely it's not an issue provided you are able to make progress on your lifts in the gym?



Ihughes726 said:


> Thanks for the reply bro. I have my fine oats with whey post workout I just needed something to take before because on my preworkout drink I feel like I'm gonna collapse some times!


If training fasted makes you feel iffy and hampers your performance in the gym then maybe try something along the lines of what Perv said :thumb


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

i too need something in my stomach to train, especially if its a leg day. Doesn't have to be a lot, few slices of toast, peanut butter grapefruit and banana etc.

However on an empty stomach I do feel a but weak. Perhaps there is a energy release immediately after you eat release Dunno



I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Get some powdered oats mate - 50g in about 3/4 of a pint of milk, bit of sugar to sweeten if needed, shake it, drink it down. Fills you up a fair bit, like you just had a normal bowl of oats. A personal favourite of mine if I've been vomiting and have stopped but don't quite feel like eating, even then I can still drink this stuff down without gagging and gets the ball rolling with refeeding myself, so you should be able to gulp some for breakfast no problem.


Might try this myself, Do you ever try add something to it like honey, peanut butter etc? Raw oats seems a bit tough to down. Never tried


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

> Might try this myself, Do you ever try add something to it like honey, peanut butter etc? Raw oats seems a bit tough to down. Never tried


Nah never bother mate, just the oats and powder, shake it well, turns quite creamy and quite refreshing actually, very easy to swallow if you get stuff that's finely ground (I use MyProtein, tried quite a few and it's by far the nicest). Could blend it with some honey or peanut butter for a bit of flavour if needed but I find it absolutely fine on it's own.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> (I use MyProtein, tried quite a few and it's by far the nicest). Could blend it with some honey or peanut butter for a bit of flavour if needed but I find it absolutely fine on it's own.


Problem is I am living in China now. Just looked today at the supermarkets and its all just standard oats. Might buy a blender

cheers


----------



## Lifting to Greatness (Aug 25, 2015)

I train early like yourself. I always train fasted. Sometimes a Pre workout drink. but that's it. always eat something after. never effected my gains.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Depends on what type of training you do i guess, up to about 1 hour im ok fasted.... like doing a whole body routine or more bodybuilding type session.... if its powerlifting ie 90 mins plus, i fade fast so would definitely eat beforehand as deadlifts tend to push stuff back up with me


----------



## Adam_M89 (Aug 20, 2015)

Do the same, find as long as I take a decent pre-workout I am good for the session... that time in the morning never hungry!


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

I always train on an empty stomach, if I ate first I know I'd throw up. Everyone's different though.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

i get them dirty sick burps if I eat before I train.. Never have anything before now..


----------



## QPRsteve13 (Jun 6, 2013)

Train on empty stomach every morning


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

I train am and I just have a protein shake first thing. Train an our later and then have a PWO


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

I train on an empty stomach on a Saturday / Sunday and oddly enough find that's when i am at my strongest.

I'm guessing that may be because when i train Mon - Fri, its after an 8 hour shift sitting at my desk, which is draining in itself....


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

I can't train with food in my stomach. I feel more focused and my strength is higher than usual when training fasted in the morning


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

doesnt bother me either way, i train at 6.30am and it all depends on what time i wake up, if i have time i will eat, if not then just a coffee does me. I dont find it makes any difference to my workouts if i eat or not


----------

